# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Estée Lauder, Perfectionist Wrinkle Lifting Serum OPINIE

## Nie zarejestrowany

Estée Lauder - Skin Essentials - Perfectionist Wrinkle Lifting Serum  
czy to serum naprawde działa i warte jest swojej wysokiej ceny ??

----------


## Ruda88

Akurat tej marki kremu nie używałam , ale używałam inne i nie zdały za bardzo egzaminu . Ja się zdecydowałam na tzw , wampirzy lifting z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopyłkowego . A zabieg miałam przeprowadzany w profesjonalnym gabinecie Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka  . Co do zabiegu , to mega bezinwazyjny i na pewno bezpieczny  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

to jest to, w czym brała kąpiele legendarna kleopatra, czy jak ją niewolnicy przy tym wachlowali tym liściami, żeby nie było po prostu zbyt duszno, a wonnie, pachnąco (też nie wiem czym, ale się nie domyślam, lepiej nie wiedzieć
→youtube.com/watch?v=zuW6tLPFQjw

----------


## AngelaSwakon

Ja tam wole zabiegi .  W kremy niebardzo wierze. Moze dlatego ,ze się sparzyłam na niektórych i to takich dośc drogich. Dlatego stwierdziłam,ze ja po prostu wybiorę sie na zabieg. Byłam u pani dr Dzięgielewskiej na zabiegu wampirzego liftingu  :Wink:

----------


## barbaraWu

potwierdzam to co napisała osoba powyżej.  Bardzo polecam rowniez wampirzy lifting w dziegielewwska Instytucie Oka. Miałam tutaj ten zabieg oraz zabieg związany z usuwaniem gradówki.Bardzo profejsonalne miejsce, gdzie wiedzą jak podejść do pacjenta.

----------


## Olivka88

Kremy kremami, a nie lepiej po prostu przejśc sie na wypełnianie zmarszczek do gabinetu medycyny estetycznej? Ja jestem po takim wypełnianiu  kwasem hialuronowym restylane  :Wink:  Preparat bardzo bezpieczny i naturalny efekt.

----------


## Company22

> potwierdzam to co napisała osoba powyżej.  Bardzo polecam rowniez wampirzy lifting w dziegielewwska Instytucie Oka. Miałam tutaj ten zabieg oraz zabieg związany z usuwaniem gradówki.Bardzo profejsonalne miejsce, gdzie wiedzą jak podejść do pacjenta.


Jesli chodzi o wampirzy lifting to jak dla mnie rewelacja  :Wink:  Poza tym co do samej kliniki, świetne podejście do pacjenta. Lekarze profesjonalni.

----------


## KalinaM

Mi bardzo pomogło Wam powiem tak szczerze, ostrzykiwanie butliną, którą również miałam w dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Miałam ostrzykiwaną lwią zmarszczkę  :Wink:

----------


## True

> Mi bardzo pomogło Wam powiem tak szczerze, ostrzykiwanie butliną, którą również miałam w dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Miałam ostrzykiwaną lwią zmarszczkę


U mnie wampirzy lifting w tym gabinecie zrobił swoje. W sensie mega dobre efekty okolic oczu i szyji. A sam gabinet super z panią dr Moniką Dzięgielewska na czele.

----------

